# .52's out of a .54 cal?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

A couple years ago i bought an ammo box from a friend that had some odds and ends in it. Among those odds and ends was some .52 round balls. I have a .54 knight inline and wondered if I could shoot these balls from it with the right patching? If not I guess they will make for some dang potent slingshot ammo.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It should be no problem as long as you have a tight fit in the barrel with the correct patch and .52 caliber ball.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is where experimentation comes into play. There are so many variations of ball sizes, ticking sizes... sabot sizes. You can spend alot of $$$ and time trying different things to get something that shoots really good.

The one thing I would mention is what is your barrel twist? Roundballs need a slloooowwwwwwwww twist. IMO, 1:66 is good... 1:72 is better. Shooting round balls out of a fast twist barrel (faster than 1:48) is an exercise in futility. You have to drop the powder charge down so far to keep them from stripping across the lands its really not worth the effort.

-DallanC


----------

